# سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك



## Messias (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله القوى




سباعيات سهام كلمتك




من هو كفء يا الله لأن يدرك كل الثراء الذى فى كلمة واحدة من كلماتك

فما نحصل عليه أقل بكثير جدا مما نتركه تماما كإناس عطاش يستقون من 

نبع فياض

(مار إفرام السريانى)​



معجزة الأعداد و الأرقام بالكتاب المقدس



+ من الحقائق الجوهرية أن الكتاب المقدس فى مجوعة يمثل وحدة متكاملة حيث نجد فية وحدة أدبية و تاريخية و نبوية و بنائية ..الخ.. كذلك نجد فية وحدة عددية.

+ ومن الحقائق المذهلة أن للأعداد بالكتاب المقدس معانى روحية عميقة..لذلك يجدر بنا أن نقف قليلا لندرس معانى هذه الأرقام و رموزها لنعرف المقصود منها. ولكننا فبل ذلك نعرض بعض الحقائق العددية الهامة..

+ الكتاب المقدس مبنى على نظام السباعيات .. أى أن مجموعة حروفة ومجموع كلماتة تمثل مضاعفات الرقم 7 وقد أشار الكتاب المقدس إلى ذلك فى سفر حبقوق قائلا (سباعيات سهام كلمتك ..) وهنا تظهر المعجزة الحقيقية فى الوحى الإلهى حيث تظهر الوحدة العددية بكيفية تفوق إدراك البشر و أفهامهم علاوة على صدق كل ما كتب فيه من نبوات لا يسطيع إنسان مهما كانت مكانتة العلمية أن يتصور التطابق العجيب بين كتابات موسى النبى فى العهد القديم و كتابات بولس الرسول فى العهد الجديد فى الوصف و التركيب الحسابى 

+وهل يتصور العقل كيف يتم تدوين الوحى الإلهى و كتابته الحرف فية تلو الحرف و الكلمة فية جوار الأخرى وتكون النتيجة آيات و أصحاحات و أسفارا و يكون مجموعها هو مكرر رقم 7 .

والأكثر من هذا تكون هذه الأسفار ذات معان سامية و تكون بها الحياة والنجاة و السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن حرفا من هذه الحروف لا يزول.

+ فى اللغة العبرية واللغة اليونانية لا توجد أعداد تدل على الأرقام .. بل إن اعدادها حروف. ونفس الشئ نجدة فى اللغة القبطية أيضا فنجد مثلا حرف الألفا يساوى 1 وحرف البيتا يساوى 2 .. الخ.



و بالرجوع الى الإنجيل المكتوب باليونانية وللعهد القديم المكوتوب بالعبرية نجد الأتى :

(أ) عدد كلمات كل منها هو مكرر رقم سبعة.

(ب) عدد حروف كل منها هو مكرر رقم سبعة.

(ج) الكلمات الصحيحة هى مكرر رقم سبعة.

(ء)الكلمات المعتلة هى مكرر رقم سبعة.

(ه) عدد حروف الكتاب المقدس من معتلة وصحيحة هو مكرر عدد سبعة.

(و) فى عدد الأجيال نجد من إبراهيم تى مجئ السيد المسيح 42جيلا أى 6x7.

(ز) مثال فى الأصحاح الأول من الإنجيل بحسب القديس متى نلاحظ الأتى:

عدد كلمات هذا الأصحاح فى الأصل العبرانى 49 كلمة اساسية (7x7) منها 28كلمة تبدأ بحرف علة (28=4x7) ومنها 21 كلمة تبتدىء بحرف صحيح (21=3x7) 
نجد أيضا 7 كلمات تنتهى بحرف علة و42 كلمة تنتهى بصحيح. 
هذه الكلمات ال49 يوجد فيها 266 حرفا أى (7x38)منها 140 حرف علة (7x20)و126 حرف صحيح أى (7x18) 
فى الكلمات ال49تكررت 35 كلمة أكثر من مرة . بينما وردت 14 كلمة مرة واحدة لذلك وردت 7 كلمات بأكثر من صيغة واحدة لا غير. 
ورد فى الكلمات ال49 مجموعة أماء عددها 42 اسما. من بينهم 35 اسما لأشخاص أجداد للسيد المسيح و سبعة ليسوا من أجداده .. و هذه الأسماء توجد فى كل اللغات لذلك يمكن لأى إنسان مراجعتها باللغة التى يتكلموا بها للتأكد من صحة القول.
و التركيب السباعى هو فى الحقيقة توقيع الله الحى على كتابة المقدس. وهذا لا بعسر على من يحصى عدد شعور رؤوسنا (متى 10:3) و يحصى عدد الكواكب (مزمور 147)أن يحصى عدد كلمات و حروف كتابه.

وللرقم سبعة فى الكتاب المقدس أهمية خاصة فالله يخلق الوجود فى سته أيام و فى اليوم (السابع)يستريح. حيث أن رقم (سبعة)هو رقم الكمال والاكتمال.لذلك ورد سبعمائة مرة فى الكتاب المقدس نذكر منها.



أولا فى العهد القديم:



أيام الأسبوع سبعة(تكوين 1:3-2:3).وقد قسمت الكتب المقسة الزمن الى أسابيع (تكوين2:1-3)واعتاد السوريون الاحتفال بالزواج أسبوعيا(تكوين29:27.28)و مدة الجنازة أيضا أسبوع (تكوين29"27.28) ومدة الجنازة أيضا أسبوع (تكوين 50:10, صومائيل الأول 13:31) و لم يكن العبرانيون يعرفون أيام الأسبوع بأيام خاصة ما عدا يوم السبت (اليوم السابع) حتى أن الجمعة كانوا يطلقون عليه يوم الأستعداد (مرقس42:15)وكانوا يطلقون على باقى الأيام أعداد مثل اليوم الأول , اليوم الثانى ... الخ (متى 1:28)

v للتعبير عن أنتقام الله الكامل ممن يقتل قايين يقول (سبعة أضعاف ينتقم منه)(تكوين15:4)

v وقد حذر الله نوح قبل الطوفان . ثم أنزل المطر بعد سبعة أيام (تكوين 4:7) و بعد سبعة أيام من الطوفان أرسل نوح الغراب و الحمامة (تكوين 12.10:8. 4:7).

v للتعبير عن حفظ الله الكامل للبهائم الطاهرة و الطيور يقول لنوح "لتأخذ معك سبعة سبعة ذكرا و أنثى لاستبقاء نسل على وجه الأرض " (تكوين2:7). وقد أنتهت العاصفة التى جاءت بعد الطوفان فى نهاية اليوم السادس وظهر الإشراق و الصحو فى اليوم السابع.ومع استقرار الفلك فى اليوم السابع قدمت ذبائح الشكر لله.

v فى حلم فرعون الذى فسره يوسف كان عدد البقرات سبعة. وعدد السنابل سبعة (تكوين41 :2-7)

v كان اليهود يحتفلون باليوم السابع للعبادة و بالسنة السابعة. و كانت سنة اليوبيل سبع سنين سبع مرات .

v للتعبير على مشغولية داود بالصلاة الدائمه يقول "سبع مرات فى النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك"(المزمور 119 :16) و للتعبير عن الرجاء الكامل يقول "الصديق يسقط سبع مرات و يقوم"(أمثال 24 :6) و عندما أذل الله نبوخذ نصر إذلالا كاملا جعله مطرودا و يأكل العشب كالثيران سبعة أزمنة (دانيال 25 :4).



ثانيا فى العهد الجديد:



ذكر الإنجيل حسب ما دونه القديس متى سبعة أمثال لملكوت السموات نطق بها السيد المسيح و هى صورة واضحة عن هذا الملكوت كذلك ذكر القديس لوقا سبع مرات أن يسوع المسيح كان يصلى (لوقا 2 :21 , 5 :16 , 6 :12 , 9 :18-29 , 11 :1 , 22 : 41)



فى سؤال القديس بطرس الرسول للسيد المسيح عن مدى الغفران للأخرين قال "هل إلى سبع مرات " فكان رد السيد المسيح له المجد "لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرات. بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات (متى 18 :22) و قد تحدث السيد المسيح مع السامرية فى سبع عبارات. ونطق على الصليب بسبع كلمات.



ولخدمة الموائد للمؤنين خدمه تامة " أنتخب التلاميذ سبع رجال ممتلئين من الروح القدس و حكمة " (أعمال الرسل 6 :2) وقد رأى القديس بولس سبع رؤى .



v فى سفر الرؤيا ذكر القديس يوحنا الحبيب سبعة أرواح (1 :4) سبعة منابر (1 :12) سبعة كواكب (1 :16) سبعة مصابيح (4 :5) سبعة ختوم (5 :1) سبعة قرون (5 :6) سبع أعين (5 :6) سبعة أبواق (8 :2) سبعة رعود (10 :3) سبعة ملائكة (15 :6 , 8 :2) سبعة جامات (15 :7 ) سبع ضربات (15 :8).

v ورد فى سفر الرؤيا سبع رؤى هى المرأة المتلحفة بالشمس (رؤ 12 :1) التنين الأحمر (12 :13) و الولد الذكر (12 :5) الوحش الطالع من البحر (13 :1) الوحش الطالع من الأرض (13 :11) الحمل القائم على جبل صهيون (14 :1) ابن الأنسان الجالس على السحابة (14:14)



ثالثا: فى الخليقة :





ولرقم سبعة أهميته فى الخليقة أيضا فالضوء له سبعة ألوان و الصوت أيضا نجد سلمه الموسيقى ذا سبعة نغمات.

وغى علم الحيوان فترة الحمل تختلف من كائن الى أخر و لكنها أيضا مضاعفات للرقم سبعة كالأتى:

ü مدة حمل الفأر 21 يوما أى 7x3

ü مدة حمل الأرنب 28 يوما أى 7x4

ü مدة حمل القطة 56 يوما أى 7x8

ü مدة حمل الكلب 63 يوما أى 7x9

ü مدة حمل الأسد 98 يوما 7x14

ü مدة حمل الخروف 147 أى 7x21

ü مدة حمل الإنسان 280 أى 7x40

ü أيضا فأن فترة حضانة الدجاجة العادية مدتها 21 يوما (7x3) وعند البط 28 يوما (7x4) ......الخ.



مضاعفات الرقم 7:



كذلك لمضاعفات الرقم 7 أيضا أهمية خاصة نوجزها باختصار :

رقم 14 : تتضح أهميته فى حساب عيد الفصح :تكون لكم شاه صحيحة ذكر..ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر" (خروج 12 :6 ,18,19)

رقم 49: كان يحدد اليوبيل (لاويين 25 :8-17 , عدد 36 :4) ويحدد يوم الخمسين (خروج 34 :23 , لاويين23 :15) ويحدد موعد حلول الروح القدس.

رقم 70:يشير إالى كثرة العدد "كانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب 70 نفسا" (خروج 1 :5) وكان عدد نفوس الشعب عند دخولهم ألى مصر (سبعين)(تكوين 46 :27) وقد أختار السيد المسيح سبعين رسولآ بلأضافة إالى الإثنى عشر (لوقا 10 :1)

رقم 77: يشير إالى الضخامة ويتضح من ذلك من كلمات لامك أنه "ينتقم لقايين سبعة أضعاف...واما لامك فسبعة وسبعين"(التكوين 4 :24) 



حرص الأباء و الأجداد على تتبع الأعداد و الأرقام :



حرص الأباء والأجداد على تتبع الأعداد و الأرقام يدفعهم إالى عمل أحصاء لتعداد حروف و كلمات و أعداد و أصحاحات و أسفار الكتاب المقدس فى كافة ترجماته. و على سبيل المثال نذكر هذا الإحصاء المبسط للكتاب المقدس حسب الترجمة البيروتية المتداولة بيننا:



ü عدد أسفار العهد القديم 39 سفرا

ü عدد أسفار العهد الجديد 27 سفرا 

ü أجمالى أسفار الكتاب المقدس 66 سفرا

ü عدد أصحاحات العهد القديم 929 أصحاحا 

ü عدد أصحاحات العهد الجديد 260 أصحاحا 

ü إجمالى أصحاحات الكتاب المقدس 1189 أصحاحا

ü عدد أيات العهد القديم 23248 آية

ü عدد آيات العهد الجديد 8054 آية

ü اجمالى آيات الكتاب المقدس 31302 آية 

ü عدد كلمات العهد القديم 322598 كلمة

ü عدد كلمات العهد الجديد 108341 كلمة

ü اجمالى كلمات الكتاب المقدس 430938 كلمة

ü عدد حروف العهد القديم 2728158 حرفا

ü عدد حروف العهد الجديد 838380 حرفا 

ü اجمالى حروف الكتاب المقدس 3566528 حرفا 

ü عدد مرات واو العطف فى العهد القديم 35525 وبالعهد الجديد 10684 والاجمالى بالكتاب المقدس 46209 مرة

ü وهكذا توجد بيانات أحصائية عن كافة الحروف .... كذلك أيضا أمكن تحديد الايه الوسطى بالكتاب المقدس و هى (مزمور 118 :8) و أقصر سفر هو رساله يوحنا الثانية و أطول سفر هو المزامير و أقصر أصحاح هو المزمور 17 و أطول أصحاح هو المزمور 119 و أقصر آية "لا تزن" و أطول آية أستير 8 :9 . ​


----------



## Messias (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

للرقم سبعة شأن عظيم في الخليقة حولنا. لعل أوضح مثالين على ذلك هما فيما نراه وما نسمعه؛ فالضوء الذي ( وهو فى ذاته لا يُرى،لكنه يجعلنا ننظر المرئيات) يتكـون من سبعة ألوان الطيف الجميلة والزاهية، كما أن الموسيقى العذبة التي تشنف أسماعنا تتكون أيضاً من سبعة نغمـات متصاعدة هي نغمات السلـم الموسيقى. ولأن داود في مزمور 19 ربط بين ضياء السماء ونغماتها، وبين نامـوس الرب وكلمته فإننا نتوقع أن يكون للسباعيات مكان بارز في كلمة الله، وهو ما نجده فعلاً فيها.

أفكار الله الأساسية

(ا) سبع مراحل للأرض؛ أو بالحري سبع صور لها من البداية إلى النهاية:

1- ففي البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض (تك1: 1)، وهو طبعاً لم يخلقها خربة (إش45: 18).

2- ثم صارت الأرض خربة وخالية (تك1: 2)، على الأرجح بسبب سقوط الشيطان (إش14).

3- ثم جدد الرب السماء والأرض في ستة أيام، وكان كل شئ حسن جداً (تك1: 3-31).

4- سرعان ما لُعِنت هذه الأرض، بسبب خطية آدم هذه المرة، ولقد سُميت الأرض في هذه المرحلة « العالم القديم » (2بط2: 5).

5- ثم يأتي « العالم الحاضر الشرير » (غل1: 4)، وهو ليس أفضل حالاً من العالم القديم (لو17: 26). وسينتهي أيضاً هذا العالـم بالقضاء والدينونة، كما هو واضح في سفر الرؤيا.

6- ثم يأتي « العالم العتيد الذي نتكلم عنه » (عب2: 5)؛ أعني به الأرض تحت ملك ربنا يسوع المسيح.

7- وأخيراً يصل الله إلى غرضه النهائي، بعد الملك الألفى « ثم رأيت سماءً جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السمـاء الأولي والأرض الأولى مضتا » (رؤ21: 1، انظر أيضاً 2بط3: 12،13).

(ب) التدابير السبعة؛ بمعنى طرق معاملات الله مع البشر من بداية التاريخ حتى نهاية الزمن، وهذه عددها سبعة: 

1- تدبير البراءة في الجنة: استمر إلى أن سقط الإنسان وطُرِد من الجنة (تك2،3).

2- بعد السقوط جاء تدبير الضمير، عندما ترك الله الإنسان محكوماً بضميره فقط، واستمر الأمر كذلك حتى فسدت الأرض كلها وأُغرقت بالطوفان (تك4-6).

3- بعد ذلك جاء تدبير الحكومات، عندما رتب الله بعد الطوفان أن يُحكَم الإنسان بواسطة الإنسان (تك9: 6).

4- لما تحول الإنسان إلى الوثنية في برج بابل فصل الله إبراهيم ليكون مستودعا لمواعيد الله، فجاء تدبير الوعد لإبراهيم بالنعمة.

5- لكن بني إسرائيل لم يقدِّروا نعمة الله، ولا عرفوا ضعفهم، وقالوا لموسى « كـل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل » (خر19: 8)، فجاء تدبير الناموس الذي أثبت فشل الإنسان الذريع وحاجته إلى خلاص المسيح.

6- من ثم بدأ التدبير السادس وهو تدبير نعمة الله، حيث « ظهرت نعمة الله المخلّصة لجميع الناس » (تي2: 11). والآن « كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص » (رو10: 13).

7- وباقي على البشر تدبير أخير، وهو تدبير ملء الأزمنة أو تدبير الملك الألفي (أف1: 10). فبعد ظهور النعمة في الماضي، نحن نتوقع استعلان المجد عن قريب (تي2: 11،13).

(ج) صور الملكوت السبع؛ فكرة ملكوت الله لها سبع صور تمر بها من البداية إلى النهاية:

1- ملكوت الله في الجنة؛ عندما سلّط الله الإنسان على كل شئ، ثم أعطاه وصية واحدة يبرهن بها على خضوعه هو لله.

2- بسقوط الإنسان في الجنة لم يعد الملكوت ظاهراً، وترك الله الإنسان لضميره، ولا نعـود نسمع عن فكرة الملكوت إلا بعد خلاص بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. وترد أول إشارة لملك الله في ترنيمة موسى (خر15: 18)، وهو ما تحقق فعلاً في أرض كنعان. فطوال فترة حكم القضاة كان الرب هو ملك هذه الأمة (قض8: 23، 1صم8: 5-7).

3- عرش الله في أورشليم على عهد داود وسليمان (1أخ29: 23)، لكن سرعان ما فشلت المملكة مرة ثانية، وابتدأ الأنبياء يتنبأون عن المسيا المنتظر؛ ابن داود الحقيقي (إش11، 32،. . .).

4- الملكوت مُقدَم للأمة، ومرفوض منها. فلما جاء الملك المتنبأ عنه (لو1: 32، 33و مت2: 2)، من ثم جـاء النداء « توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات » (مت3: 2، 4: 17، 10: 7)، فإن الشعب بكل أسف رفضوا ملكهم بل وصلبوه.

5- الملكوت في صورته السرية: فإذ رُفض الملك تأسس الملكوت في غيابه (مت13). وفي هذه الفتـرة فإن الزوان والحنطة ينميان كلاهما معاً، في فترة أناة الرب الحالية، والتي ستنتهي بظهور الرب بالمجد والقوة.

6- وبظهور المسيح فإنه سيقيم الملكوت الألفي، حيث يحكم علي العالم لمدة ألف سنة بالبر والعدل.

7- الملكوت الأبدي (2بط1: 11) حيث في الأبدية تبدأ الصورة السابعة والنهائية للملكوت (1كو15: 28).

(هـ) بيت الله في سبع مراحل:

1- خيمة الاجتماع في البرية.

2- هيكل سليمان الذي خربه نبوخذنصر.

3- هيكل زربابل الذي جدده هيرودس الملك، وكان قائماً على عهد المسيح.

4- جسد المسيح الذي فيه استُعلن مجد الله بصورة عجيبة حقاً (يو2: 19-21، 1: 14).

5- الكنيسة؛ هيكل الله الروحي الآن وإلى أبد الآبدين (أف2: 21).

6- الهيكل الذي سيُبنى في المستقبل، لكنه سيتدنس برجسة الخراب (2تس2: 4، رؤ11: 1،2).

7- الهيكل الذي سيبنيه الرب يسوع، وتمارَس فيه العبادة في الملك الألفي (زك6: 12،13، حز40-48).

سباعيات الكتاب

وهي تجل عن الحصر، لكن سنأخذ مجرد عينات بسيطة منها:

في يوم الكفارة كان الدم يُرَش قدام غطاء التابوت 7 مرات (لا16: 14). وعند دخول الشعب إلى أرض الموعد طافـوا 7 أيام حول أريحا، وفي اليوم السابع 7 مرات (يش6). ولقد طلـب أليشع من نعمان السرياني أن يغطس في نهر الأردن 7 مرات (2مل5). وفي العهد الجديد يتحدث المسيح عن الغفران للأخ المخطئ سبعين مرة سبع مرات (مت18: 22). ونقرأ عن 7 أشياء فائقة، لكنها بدون المحبة ليست شيئاً (1كو13). وسلاح الله الكامل كان من 7 قطع (أف6)، ولبس مختاري الله القديسين يتكون من 7 أجزاء (كو3: 12-14)، والفضائل المسيحية سبعة (2بط1: 5-7). أما سفر الرؤيا فهو كتاب سباعي حقاً إذ فيه ما لا يقل عن خمسين سباعية؛ أشهرها الكنائس السبع (ص2،3)، والختوم السبعـة (ص6-8) والأبـواق السبعة (ص8-11) والجامات السبعة (ص15،16).

لكن بالإضافة إلى هذه السباعيات المتواجـدة معاً، هناك سباعيات أخرى اشترك في إنشائها مجموعة من الكُتّاب تباعدت بينهم العصور؛ فجاءت تلك السباعيات مؤكدة وحدة أسفار الكتاب معاً.

فالكُتّاب الملهَمون الذين أشـاروا إلي حـادثة الطوفان سبعة: موسى (تك 6-9) أيوب (أي11: 16، 22: 16) - إشعياء (إش 54: 9) - متى (مت 24: 37-39) - لوقا (لو17: 26،27) - بولس (عب11: 7) - بطرس (1بط3: 20، 2بط 3: 5، 6).

ويذكر الكتـاب سبع ممارسات لعيد الفصح، أولها الفصح الذي عُمِل في أرض مصر لإنقاذ الأبكار، وآخره الفصـح الذي عمله المسيح مع تلاميذه يوم صلبه (خر12، عد 9، يش5، 2 أخ 30، 2 أخ 35، عز6، لو22).

وعبارة « أنا إله إبراهيم وإله أسحق وإله يعقوب » ترد سبع مرات (خر 3: 6، 15، 4: 5، مت22: 32، مر 12: 26، لو 20: 37، أع 7: 32).

وكذا عبـارة « يكونان جسداً واحداً » عن اقتران الرجل بالمرأة (تك 2: 24، مت19: 5، 6، مر10: 8، 1كو 6: 16، أف5: 31).

ثم إن الكتـاب المقدس يتحدث في سبع مواضع عن الأزلية، وكلها جاءت في العهد الجديد (يو17، 1كو2، أف1، أف3، 2تي1، تي1، 1بط1).

ويسمي الله بأنه «إله السلام» سبع مرات، كلها وردت في رسائل بولس (رو15: 33، 16: 20، 1كو 14: 33، 2كو13: 11، في4: 9، 1تس5: 23، عب 13: 20).

والذين ناداهم الله مكرِراً اسمهم مرتين هم سبعة: ذكر موسى ثلاثة منهم؛ هم "إبراهيم" (تك 22: 11) و"يعقوب" (تك 46: 2) و"موسى" (خر 3: 4). وبعده بأكثر من 400 سنة كتب صموئيل واحدة: "صموئيل" (1صم 3: 10). وأخيراً بعد أكثر من ألف سنة أخرى كتب لوقا الثلاثة الأسماء الأخرى: "مرثا" (لو 10: 41) و "سمعان" (لو 22: 31) و "شاول" (أع 9: 4).

والذين وُلِدوا بوعد سبعة وهم: اسحق (تك 17: 19، 21 مع 18: 14)، شمشون (قض 13)، صموئيل (1صم 1)، سليمان (1أخ 22: 9)، يوشيا (1مل 13: 2 مع 2مل 22، 23)، ابن الشونمية (2 مل 4: 16)، يوحنا المعمدان (لو1: 13-25).

وممكن تتبع سبـع زيجات ذُكِرت فى العهد القديم وتعتبر رمزاً جميلاً لاقتران المسـيح بالكنيسة: آدم وحواء - اسحق ورفقة - يوسف وأسنات - موسى وصفورة - عثنئيل وعكسة - بوعز وراعوث - داود وأبيجايل.

وفي الكتاب يُشار إلى روح المسيح الإنسانية سبع مرات مذكورة في الأناجيل (مت27: 50، مر2: 8، 8: 12، لو23: 46، يو11: 33، 13: 21، 19: 30).

كما تـوجد سبع عبارات نطق بها المسيح فوق الصليب سجلها البشيرون (مت27: 46 مع مر15: 34، لو23: 34، 43، 46، يو19: 26، 27، 28، 30).

السباعيات الرقمية

هنا نحن أمام أحد براهين وحي الكتاب المقدس، قال عنه بحق أبرز الرواد فى هذا المجال ويدعى "إيفان بانين" "هو البرهان الذي لا يقبل الشك والذي أنت طالبه" 

لقد كان العبرانيون قديماً، شأنهم شأن المصريين القدماء وغيرهم، لا يعرفون شيئا عن الأرقام المستخدمة حالياً، بل كانوا يستخدمون ذات الحروف الأبجدية للتعبير عن القيم العددية. فكانت الحروف العشرة الأولى فى أبجديتهم تعبِّر أيضاً عن القيم العددية من 1 إلى 10 على التوالي. ثم الحروف التسعة التالية قيمتها على التوالي أيضا من 20 إلى 100 ثم الحروف الثلاثة الأخيرة (لأن حرف الأبجدية العبرية هى22 حرفاً) قيمتها العددية 200 ثم 300 ثم 400 على التوالي. وبجمع قيم الحروف المتجاورة إلى بعضها نحصل على الرقمالذي تعبر عنه تلك الحروف.


*وسنأخذ عينة واحدة فقط لما يشتمله الكتاب المقدس في داخله من الأدلة على وحيه؛ وأعنى بها الإعجـاز الذي نحصل عليه من القيم العددية للكلمات والعبارات، وذلك من أول آية في الكتاب المقدس، وهذه الآية هي:« في البدء خلق الله السمواتوالأرض »، وترد في الأصل العبري هكذا "براشيت برىالوهيم أت هشميم فات هارص" ونحللها كالجدول التالي:*​*الكلمة*
*ترتيب الحرف فى الآية*
*اسم الحرف بالعبري*
*مقابله فى الأبجدية العربية*
*ترتيب وضعه فى الأبجدية العبرية*
*قيمة الحرف العددية*​ *1*
*بيت*
*ب*
*2*
*2*
*(1)*
*2*
*ريش*
*ر*
*20*
*200*​ *3*
*أليف*
*ا*
*1*
*1*​ *4*
*شين*
*ش*
*21*
*300*
*البدء*
*5*
*يود*
*ي*
*10*
*10*​ *6*
*تاف*
*ت*
*22*
*400*
*(2)*
*7*
*بيت*
*ب*
*2*
*2*
*خلق*
*8*
*ريش*
*ر*
*20*
*200*​ *9*
*أليف*
*أ*
*1*
*1*​ *10*
*أليف*
*أ*
*1*
*1*
*(3)*
*11*
*لمد*
*ل*
*12*
*30*​ *12*
*هيه*
*هـ*
*5*
*5*
*اللة*
*13*
*يود*
*ي*
*10*
*10*​ *14*
*مم*
*م*
*13*
*40*
*(4)*
*15*
*أليف*
*أ*
*1*
*1*
*ال*
*16*
*تاف*
*ت*
*22*
*400*​ *17*
*هيه*
*هـ*
*5*
*5*
*(5)*
*18*
*شين*
*ش*
*21*
*300*​ *19*
*مم*
*م*
*13*
*40*
*سموات*
*20*
*يود*
*ي*
*10*
*10*​ *21*
*مم*
*م*
*13*
*40*
*(6)*
*22*
*فاف*
*ف*
*6*
*6*
*وال*
*23*
*أليف*
*أ*
*1*
*1*​ *24*
*تاف*
*ت*
*22*
*400*​ *25*
*هيه*
*هـ*
*5*
*5*
*(7)*
*26*
*أليف*
*أ*
*1*
*1*
*أرض*
*27*
*ريش*
*ر*
*20*
*200*​ *28*
*صادي*
*ص*
*18*
*90*​
​تتكون هذه الجملة في الأصل العبري - كما نرى - من 7 كلمات

عدد أحرفها 28 حرفاً أي 4×7 

الكلمة الوسطى هي أصغر كلمات الآية وتتكون من حرفين، تسبقها كلمة من خمسة حروف وتلحقها كلمة من خمسة حروف، فيكون المجموع فى الحالتين 7 أحرف.

الجزء الأول والذي يتكون من المبتدأ والفاعل يحتوى على 14 حرفاً، والخبر يحتوى على 14 حرفاً = 2×7 

الأسمـاء المذكورة فى هذه الآية وهى: الله - سموات - أرض تحتوى معاً على 14 حرفاً = 2×7 

القيمة العددية لحروف هذه الكلمات الثلاثة هي 777 = 111×7 

وقيمة ترتيب هذه الحروف (القيمة الموضعية- انظر الجدول) هى 147 = 21×7

والفعل الوحيد في الجملة - "خلق"، قيمته العددية 203 = 29×7

الكلمات رقم 3، 4 تبدأ بحروف متحركة وتتكون من 7 أحرف

لاحظ أن 3+4 = 7 

والكلمات أرقام 1، 2، 5، 6، 7 = تبدأ بحروف ساكنة كما تحتوى على 21 حرفاً أي 3×7 

لاحظ أن 1+2+5+6+7= 21 = 3×7 

الحرف الأول والأخير من كل من الكلمات السبعة:

مجموع قيمتها العددية = 1393 =199×7 

ومجموع قيمتها الموضعية = 133 =19×7

القيمة العددية للأحرف الأول والأوسط والأخير (التى ترتيبها 1، 14، 15، 28) = 133 =19×7 

منها الحرفان الأولان 42 = 6×7 والأخيران 91 = 13×7 

وفي حروف الآية الثمانية والعشرين يوجد 3 أحرف فقط لم تتكرر، وهذه قيمتها العددية 126 =18×7 

كمـا أن الحروف الهجائية المستخدمة في هذه الآية هي 11 حرفاً أي نصف الأبجدية العبرية تماماً.

قيمتها الموضعية: 1، 2، 5، 6، 10، 12، 13، 18، 20، 21، 22.

وقيمتها العددية: 1، 2، 5، 6، 10، 30، 40، 90، 200، 300، 400،.

ويمكن تقسيمها إلى: مجموعة الآحاد 1، 2، 5، 6 مجموعة العشرات 10، 12، 13، 18 مجموعة المئات 20، 21، 22

لاحظ أن 1+6 = 7 1×7

10+18 = 28 4×7

20+22 = 42 6×7

والمجموع 77 11×7

ثم لاحظ أن مجموعتي الآحاد والمئات تتكون من 7 أرقام، مجموع قيمتها الوضعية 77 = 11×7

منها مجموعة الآحاد فقط مجموعها 14 = 2×7

ومجموعة المئات مجموعها 63 = 9×7 

والآية الأخرى والوحيدة في التـوراة التي تتكون من 7 كلمات ومن 28 حرفاً هي الواردة في خروج 20: 1 والتي بها تبدأ كلمات الوصايا العشر.

فصول سباعية

ويمكننا أن نتتبع فصولاً سباعية رائعة في الكتاب المقدس؛ أوضحها أيام الخليقة السبعة (تك1،2) التي تحدثنا عن مخطط الله العظيم من جهة معاملاته مع البشـر، وكذلك مواسم الرب وأعياده المقدسة وعددها سبعة (لا23) التي تحدثنا عن تعـاملات الرب مع شعبه الأرضي بل وأيضاً مع الكنيسة في الفترة الحاضرة. وأيضاً أمثال ملكوت السماوات السبعة (مت13) التي تتحدث عن كل فترة غياب المسيح، سواء الفترة الحالية التي فيها تعتبر المسيحية إناء لشهادة الله على الأرض، أو حتى بعد اختطاف الكنيسة في فترة الضيقة العظيمة. وأخيراً الرسائل إلى الكنائس السبع (رؤ2،3) التي تحدثنا عن رحلة الكنيسة الاسمية في كل فترة النعمة الحاضرة، من نزول الروح القدس لتكوين الكنيسة وحتى اختطافها عن قـريب. وإننا نُحيل القارئ العزيز إلى العديد من الكتب القيمة في هذا المجال والمتوفرة في المكتبة العربية.

ودعنا الآن نركز نظرنا على جانب واحد فقط، من واحد فقط من هذه الفصول الغنيـة، وأعني به جانب رقميات الفصل، أو بالأحرى سباعيات الفصل كما نراه في أولى تلك الفصول، أعني بها تكوين 1 إلى 2: 3 (فصل تجديد الخليقة).

يستخدم هذا الفصل 21 حرفاً (أي 3×7) وأما الحرف الذي لم يُستخدم فهو حرف سمَّخ (بتشديد وفتح الميم)، المقابل لحرف السين في اللغة العربية. ومن المثير أن نعرف أن لكل حروف الأبجدية العبرية معنى خاصاً به، وهذا المعنى مأخوذ إما من شكل الحرف أو من الألفاظ التي يعبر بها. وحرف «السمخ» مدلوله مسند. وعدم وجود هذا الحرف في كل أصحاح الخليقة له معنى جميل؛ وهو أن الله في خلقه وإتقانه للعالمين لم يستند علي شيء سوي كلمته.

ثم إن مجموعة الكلمات التي تسبق اليوم الأول في هذا الفصل وكذلك كلمات كل يوم من الأيام الستة تتكون من سبع كلمات أو سبع فقرات أو مضاعفاتها. وعدد الحروف في كل هذه الحالات مضاعفات الرقم (7) والقيمة العددية لهذه الحروف هي دائماً مضاعفات الرقم (7)!!

ثم لنتأمل في الكلمات نفسها فنجد أن هناك 7 أيام، وأن كلمة « رأىَ الله » تتكرر 7 مرات وكذلك كلمة « حسن » تتكرر 7 مرات، وأن « المياه » أو « البحر» 14 مره (2×7). وكلمة « الأرض » 21 مره (3×7) و« الله » الذي خلق وأعد هذه كلها مذكور 35 مرة (5×7)*!!

بالإضافة إلي ما تقدم يمكن أيضاً تقسيم هذه الأيام إلى مجموعات ثلاث. فاليوم الأول والثـاني والرابع تبدأ دون غيرها من الأيام الستة بكلمة «ليكن». وفي هذه الأيام الثلاثة بالذات نجد للرقم (5) مكاناً بارزاً. ففي اليوم الأول يُذكَر النور 5 مرات. وفي اليوم الثاني يذكر كل من « الجلد » و « المياه » 5 مرات. وفي اليوم الرابع تذكر « الأنوار » « حوامل النور » 5 مرات … كما نلاحظ أنه في هذه الأيام فقط يرد الفصل بين شيء وآخـر، ويُذكر هذا 5 مرات. وفي كل من هذه الأيام الثلاثة فقط يُذكر أن الله تكلم مرة واحدة فقط. وفيها أيضاً، بخلاف الأيام الثلاثة الأخرى، لا يرد ذكر كائنات حية!!

أما المجموعة الأخيرة فهو اليوم السابع وحده الذي فيه لم يعمل الله شيئاً، بل « استراح ». و فيه دون غيره لا ترد الإشارة إلى "مساء وصباح يوماً سابعاً".

والآن لاحظ أرقام هذه المجموعات الثلاث:

المجموعة الأولي : 1+2+4 = 7 (1×7)

المجموعة الثانية : 3+5+6 = 14 (2×7)

المجموعة الثالثة : 7 (1×7)

ثم لنتحول إلى الفصل المذكور فيه الوصايا العشر، وهو كما ذكرنا يبدأ بآية تشبه الآية التي يبدأ بها تكوين 1 من جهة التراكيب الرقمية. نجد أولاً أنه كما تكوّن ذلك الفصل من 21 حرفاً (ولم يتضمن مطلقاً حرف السين) هكذا هذا الفصل يتكون من 21 حرفاً دون الإشارة مطلقاً لحرف الطيت المقابل لحرف الطاء العربي. وحرف السين مدلوله - كما ذكرنا - مسند ، فالله لا يحتاج إلى شـئ يستند عليه في خلقِه للعالم، أما حرف الطيت (ط) فمدلوله ثعبان؛ الحية القديمة التي خدعت حواء في الجنة بصدد الوصية الأولى، وكأن الله يحذر بني حواء منها لكيلا تخدعهم الحية مرة أخرى!!

ثم إننا في باقي الفصل نجد الآتي:

7 وصايا تبدأ بكلمة "لا"

كلمة "يوم" أو "أيام" وردت فيه 7 مرات

العلاقات العائلية: أب وأم وابن وابنة وامرأة (أي زوجة) 7 مرات

الأرقام 3،4،6،7،1000 وردت معاً 7 مرات

أداة الربط "و" في الوصية الثانية 7 مرات

وصية عدم العمل في اليوم السابع تنبر على 7 أشخاص أو مخلوقات.

* * * *

وقبل أن أختـم حديثي أشير إلى أن تاريخ شعب إسرائيل من البداية إلى النهاية مكون من أربعة أقسام، وكل قسم منها هو عبارة عن 490 سنة تماماً، لا أكثر ولا أقل. أي 7 × 7 × 10 . وسوف أشير إلى ذلك في التذييل رقم (1) في نهاية الكتاب. وحقاً من كان بوسعه أن يسيطر على التاريخ بهذا الأسلوب العجيب، سوى من قال عنه المسيح « الأزمنة والأوقات .. جعلها الآب في سلطانه » (أع1: 7).

لكنني لا أتعجب فحسب من سيطرة الله على الأزمنة والأوقات، بل أتعجب كـذلك من هذا التنسيق والترتيب، بل هذا الإعجاز العجيب في الكتاب المقدس؛ كلمـة الله، حتى أننا وبحق يمكن أن نسمي أقواله « آيات » ونقول للرب مع المرنم « كلمتك ممحصة جداً وعبدك أحبها!» (مز119: 140).


----------



## Messias (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

عجيبة هي شهاداتك لذلك حفظتها نفسي

(مزمور 119: 129)


عرفنا الفصل السابق أن مبدع الكون هو بنفسه الذي أوحى بالكتاب، وعليه فإننا نتوقع أنه إذا كان للأرقام دلالات محددة في الخليقة: في الطبيعة، وفي الكيمياء، وفى علم الأحياء، وفي الحياة الطبيعية، فإننا نتوقع أن يكون لها أيضاً دلالات محـددة في الكتاب المقدس*، بل أن يكون لها ذات الدلالات. ترى هل هذه الأمور هكذا؟

سنرى في هذا الفصل جانبـاً من الإعجاز الرقمي في الكتاب المقدس. وسنرى ما سبق أن اكتشفه داود في الخليقة أن « الله طريقه كامل » (مز18: 30)، وفي الكتاب أن « ناموس الرب كامل » (مز19: 7).

(فالرقم 1) مدلوله الأولوية والرئاسة وكذلك الوحدة

ولهذا يرتبط الرقم (1) في الكتـاب المقدس بالله الواحد (تث6: 4، يع 2 : 19)، وبالمسيح الرأس (إش 44: 6، رؤ1: 17، 2: 8، 22: 13)، وبالكنيسـة باعتبـار وحـدة أفرادها (أف4: 3 - 6، يو10: 16، 17: 10، 21-23). وهكذا

(والرقم 2) ومدلوله الشركة والاتحاد والاقتران. كما أنه رقم الشهادة الكافية

انظر مت19: 5، جا4: 9، 2كو13: 1.

لذلك نجد الكتاب المقدس يتكون من عهدين: العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. كما أن الوصايا العشر كانت مكتوبة علي لوحين (خر31: 18). وكان في قدس الأقداس كروبان (خر25: 18،1 مل6: 23). وفي هيكل سليمان عمودان (1مل7: 15). وهو الرقم الذي يمثل الحد الأدنى للاجتماع باسم الرب (مت18: 19، 20) وللشهادة له (مر6: 7، أع1: 10، رؤ11: 3، يو8: 17، 18). والله كرر الحلم على فرعون مرتين لتأكيده (تك41: 32).

(و الرقم 3) هو رقم التحديد 

فللتعبير عن الأجسام يلزم علي الأقل 3 أبعاد، ولتحديد المكان يلزم علي الأقل 3 محاور، والمثلث هو أبسط الأشكال الهندسية. وللمادة 3 أحوال (صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية). والذرّة تتكون من إلكترونات وبروتونات ونيوترونات. والكائنات الحية (حيوانات أو أسماك أو نباتات) تتكون بصفة عامة من 3 أجزاء.

ويعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الإنسان كائن ثلاثي (جسد ونفس وروح - 1تس5: 23).

وأن لله أقانيم ثلاثة (الآب والابن والروح القدس - مت 28: 19).

وكان لخيمة الاجتماع في العهد القديم أقسام ثلاثة (الدار الخارجية - والقدس - وقدس الأقداس). والمعـادن المستخدمة فى صنع أدواتها ثلاثة (الذهب والفضة والنحاس). وثلاث مـرات كان يصعد جميع الذكور إلى أورشليم فى السنة. والسمـاوات عددهـا ثلاث (2كو 12: 2). وتتكرر عبارة « أبا الآب » في العهد الجديد 3 مرات (مر14: 36، رو8: 15، غل4: 6)...

وهو أيضاً رقم القيامة من الأموات (2مل20: 5، هو6: 2، يون1: 17، مت16: 21، 1كو15: 4 .... الخ).

(والرقم4) هو رقم الأرض 

فالأرض لها أطراف أربعة: الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب (إش 11: 12، رؤ7: 1 مع إر49: 36، زك6: 5)، كما أن هناك فصولاً أربعة في السنة، وبالتالي فهو رقم العمومية.

لذلك نقرأ في الكتاب أن المذبح كان مربعاً، وكان له أربعة قرون (خر27: 1،2، 30: 2، رؤ9: 13)، وتُقـدَم عليـه أربعة أنواع من الذبائح (لا1- 5). ثم هنـاك أربع إمبراطوريـات تعاقبت السيادة علي الأرض في الفترة المسماة بأزمنة الأمم (دا2، 7)… وهناك أيضاً 4 أناجيل.

(والرقم 5) هو رقم المسئولية ورقم النعمة:

فهو عدد حواس الإنسان، وكذا عدد الأصابع فى كل من أطرافه.

ونظراً لأن هذا الرقم حاصل جمع 4 +1 فهو يحدثنا عن الخالق مع الخليقة، أو بالحري هو رقم عمانوئيل "الله معنا".

لهذا يتكرر هذا الرقم أكثر من غيره في خيمة الاجتماع. فمثلاً كان ارتفاع ألواح الدار الخارجية في الخيمة 5 أذرع (خر27: 18)، وكذلك طول مذبح المحرقة (خر27: 1)، وهو عدد الأعمدة علي مدخل القدس (خر 26: 37). وكان هو عدد شواقل فضة الفداء (عد3: 47). كما أنه عدد الحجارة المُلْس التي أخذها داود في حربه مع جليات (1صم17: 40).

وفي العهد الجديد نقرأ عن خمس عذارى حكيمات وخمس جاهلات (مت25)، وعن خمسة أرغفة شعير (يو6: 13). وهكذا. كما أن عدد جروح المسيح كانت خمسة؛ في يديه ورجليه وجنبه!

(والرقم 6) هو رقم الإنسان والعمل

فلقد خُلق الإنسـان في اليوم السادس (تك1: 26)، كما أن أيام العمل في الأسبوع ستة (انظر خر20: 9)، ومثلها سنوات عبودية العبد العبراني (خر21: 2). وبالمثل أوصى الرب شعبه أن يزرعوا أرضهم ست سنين ويريحوها في السنة السابعة (لا25: 3،4).

ولأن الإنسان شرير وكذلك كل عمله (رو3: 12)، لذلك ارتبط هذا الرقم في الكتاب المقـدس بالشر؛ فالشعوب الذين طردهم الرب بسبب شرهم من أرض كنعان ستة (تث20: 17)، وجليات الفلسطيني كان طوله 6 أذرع وشبر، وأسنان رمحه ست مئة شاقل حديد (1صم17)، وابن رافا عدو داود كان له ست أصابع في كل من أطرافه (2صم21: 20)، ومدة حكم عثليا الملكة الشريرة ست سنين (2مل11: 3)، وتمثال نبوخذنصر كان طوله 60 ذراعاً وعرضه 6 أذرع (دا3: 1). ونقرأ في العهد الجديد عن ستة أجران فارغة في يوحنا 2: 6، وستة رجال في حياة المرأة السامرية (يو4: 18)، والغني في لوقا 16 كان له خمسة إخوة غيره، وهم جميعاً غير مبالين بالله أو بالأبدية.

والمسيح له المجـد صُلب يوم الجمعة؛ اليوم السادس من الأسبوع، وقضي فوق الصليب 6 ساعات. والظلمة بدأت هناك الساعة السادسة!!

ورقم الوحش الذي سيظهر في فترة الضيقة العظيمة هو 666 (رؤيا13: 18). وهو بالأسف نفس عدد وزنات الذهب التي جاءت لسليمان في سنة واحدة (1مل10: 14 قارن مع تث17: 17).

(والرقم 7) هو رقم الكمال

فهو عدد أيام الأسبوع، وألوان الطيف، والسلم الموسيقى . كما أن الفتحات التى فى رأس الإنسان عددها سبع.

ولقد سبق لنا في الفصل السابق أن تأملنا في مدلول هذا الرقم.

(والرقم 8) هو رقم الجديد.

فهو رقم أول يوم في الأسبوع الجديد، وبداية السلم الأعلى في الموسيقى، ولهذا اعتبر أنه يعبر عن ما هو جديد.

فنجد أن ثمانية أشخاص نجوا بالفلك ودخلوا إلى الأرض الجديدة (1بط3: 20)، ويُذكَـر نوح في العهد الجديد ثمانى مرات. كما نجد أن الختان كان يحدث في اليوم الثامن (تك17: 12)، وتطهير الأبرص كان يتم فى اليوم الثامن (لا14: 10)، والباكورة كانت تُقدَم في غد السبت أي في اليوم الثامن، وكذلك أيضاً عيد الخمسين (لا23: 11، 16).

ثم إن قيامة المسيح حدثت يوم الأحد أي في اليوم الثامن، وكذلك أيضاً حلول الروح القدس.

ورفقة عروس اسحق كانت بنت بتوئيل الثامن بين إخوته (تك22: 20-23). وكذلك أيضاً كان ترتيب داود بين إخوته الثامن (1صم17: 12،14).

ويسجل الكتاب المقدس 8 أشخاص أقيموا من الأموات! ابن أرملة صرفة (1مل17)، وابن الشونمية (2مل4)، والذي مس عظام أليشع (2مل13)، وابنة يايرس (مر5) وابن أرملة نايين (لو7) ، ولعازر (يو11)، وطابيثا (أع9)، وأفتيخوس (أع20).


----------



## Messias (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

وكتبة العهد الجديد عددهم ثمانية!

ومن الجميل أن نعرف أن الاسم الكامل « الرب يسوع المسيح » مذكور فى العهد الجديد 88 مرة، وكذلك أيضاً « ابن الإنسان » مذكور88 مرة.

ثم أن القيمة العددية لاسم « يسوع » باليوناني هو 888. ولاسم « المسيح » وباليوناني "كريسـتوس" 1480 (8×185)، ولاسم « الرب » وباليوناني « كريوس » 800 (8×100) ولاسم « المخلص» وباليوناني "سوتر" 1408 (8× 176) ولاسم « يسوع المسيح » هو 2368 = 37×8×8.

وهناك 8 تركيبات مختلفة لأسماء المسيح الثلاثة الرئيسية وردَت في الكتاب كالآتي:

الرب – يسوع - المسيح - الرب يسوع - الرب المسيح - يسوع المسيح - المسيح يسوع - الرب يسوع المسيح

(والرقم 9) هو رقم الإعلان الواضح.

إنه 3×3 (كمال الإعلان) . ولهذا تحمل المرأة طفلها تسعة أشهر فى بطنها، وبعد ذلك يخرج إلى النور مكتمل النمو.

وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد أن ثمر الروح المذكور فى غلاطية 5: 22 يتكون من تسع فضائل مباركة. ومواهب الروح فى 1 كورنثوس12: 8-11 عددها 9 . والرب بدأ موعظته علي الجبل (مت5-7) بتسعة تطويبات.

كما نقـرأ أن الرب يسوع فوق الصليب نطق بالقول « قد أُكمل» الساعة التاسعة (مر15: 34)، وهو نفس وقت التقدمة المسائية (عز9: 5، لو1: 10).

ونلاحظ أن القيمة العددية لكلمة « آمين » في اليوناني =99، وأن الرب نطق بكلمة « الحق » في الأناجيل الأربعة 99 مرة!!

(والرقم 10) هو رقم المسئولية.

إنه 5×2 أي المسئولية الكاملة. ولاحظ أنه عدد أصابع كلتا اليدين، لذلك كانت وصايا الله للشعب عشراً (خر34: 27، 28، تث4: 13).

ولأن الإنسان فاشـل في المسئولية، لذلك نقرأ أن الشعب جرب الرب فى البرية عشر مرات (عد14: 22،23)، كما أن فرعون كمسئول أمام الله يذكر الكتاب عنه أنه قسّى قلبه عشر مرات، وأتت عليه عشر ضربات.

ويرتبط بهذا أن عدد الشقق الجميلة في خيمة الاجتماع عشر (خر26: 1)، فشخص المسيح هو الذي غطى المسئولية التي كانت علينا. وفي العاشر من الشهر الأول دخل الشعب إلى أرض الموعد، وهو نفس يوم إحضار خروف الفصح قبل أربعين سنة (خر12: 3، يش4: 19). ويتكرر هذا الرقم في هيكل سليمان بصورة بارزة. ويشبّة ملكوت السماوات بعشر عذارى (مت25).

(والرقم 11) هو رقم الفرح 

فهو يساوى 10+1 أي وفاء المسئولية وتغطيتها. وفي الموسيقي نجد أن مضاعفات الرقم 11 من الذبذبات تعطي الصوت المعين في السلم الموسيقي، ومضاعفات 11 أيضاً تفصل بين ذبذبة كل صوت في السلم والصوت الذى يليه.

وفي اللغة العبرية كلمة «عيد» قيمتها العددية 11.

وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد أن الرقم 11 يحدثنا عن الفرح وعن الترنيم المرتبط بسداد مسئولية الإنسان.

وتتكرر كلمـة « عمل » بصدد الخليقة فى تكوين (1:1 إلى 2: 3) 11 مرة؛ فالله يفرح بعمل يديه! وفي خيمة الاجتماع كانت المنارة في القدس بها 22 أي (2×11) كأسة لوزية بعجرة وزهرة (خر25: 31-36). وكان فوق الشقق الجميلـة العشر، إحدى عشرة شُقة من شعـر المعزى (خر36: 14). والراجعـون من السبي أيام عزرا قدموا 77 (7×11) خروفاً (عز8: 35). ونحميا يذكرفىسفره أنه التجأ إلى الرب بالصلاة 11 مرة.

ولقد كان يوسف، الابن المحبوب ليعقوب، هو الابن رقم 11. والتلاميذ بدون يهوذا الإسخريوطي كان عددهم 11.

وفى العـهد الجديد يذكر التعبير « محبة الله » 11 مرة. وبصدد محاكمة المسيح وصلبه تسجل الأناجيل 11 شهادة لبرّه (مت 27: 4،19،24، لو 23: 4،14،15،22،41،47، يو19: 4،6)‍‍ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍.

ويسجل الكتاب المقدس 11 ظهوراً للرب يسوع بعد قيامته من الأموات لخاصته من المؤمنين!

(والرقم 12) هو رقم نظام الله في خليقته.

فالبروج في السماء عددها اثنا عشر، ولهذا كان هو عدد شهور السنة (رؤ22: 2) كما أنه هو عدد ساعات النهار (انظر يو 11: 9)، ومثلها ساعات الليل. وبالتالي فهو الرقم الذى يعبر عن إدارة الله وتنظيمه فى الخليقة.

لذلك نقرأ في العهد القديم عن 12 سبطاً، يرتبط بهم 12 حجراً كريماً علي صُـدرة رئيس الكهنة (خر28)، وكذلك 12 رغيفاً في القدس علي مائدة خبز الوجوه (لا24 : 5). والقضاة المذكورون في سفر القضاة عددهم 12. وفى العهد الجديد أقام الرب 12 رسولاً أرسلهم إلى شعبه الأرضي. كما نقرأ عن 12 قفة مملوءة كِسراً فاضلة من معجزة إشباع الآلاف.

وبالارتباط مع معنى هذا الرقم نقرأ أيضاً عن 12 أسداً علي درجات عرش سليمـان (1مل10: 20). وعن 12وكيلاً لسليمان (1مل7:4). وعن 12 ثوراً أُقيم عليها بحر النحاس في الهيكل (2أخ4:4). ويُذكر هذا الرقم بصدد المدينة السماوية في رؤيا9:21 إلى 4:22 نحو 12 مرة !

(والرقم13) هو رقم الشر

فهو الرقـم الذى منه تتشاءم شعوب كثيرة. وبتتبع هذا الرقم فى الكتاب المقدس نجد أنه يرتبط بالخطية وبالشيطان الذى يريد أن يشوه نظام الله فى الخليقة، كما يرتبط كذلك بقضاء الله ودينونته على هذه الحالة.

فالرقم 13=12+1. أي الخروج عن ترتيب الله ونظامه.

وأول ذِكر لهذا الرقم فى الكتاب كان مرتبطاً بالعصيان والحرب (تك4:14). وفترة الذل فى حياة يوسف كانت 13 سنة. وضربة البرد، وهو ما يعبر عن غضب الله (مز12:18،13،أى22:38،23)، مذكور فى (خروج9) 13 مرة. وأريحا، مدينة اللعنة، طيف حولها قبل أن تسقط أسوارها 13 مرة. والأمر بإبادة اليهـود أيام أحشويرش صدر فى اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الأول، على أن يبادوا في اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الثاني عشر (أس12:3،13).

ويذكر فى الكتاب المقدس 13 مجاعة ( تك12: 10 و تك26: 1 و تك43: 1 مع أع7: 11 و قض6: 4 و را1: 1 و 2 صم 21: 1 و 1مل17 مع لو4: 25 و 2مل 4: 38 و 2مل6: 25، 2مل8: 1 ومرا4: 3-10، 5: 10 مع إر52: 6، 2مل25: 3 و أع11: 28 و رؤ6: 5،6 مع مت24: 7)!

وعبارة « هذه مواليد » أو « كتاب مواليد » تتكرر فى العهد القديم 13 مرة، حيث أن كل نسـل آدم مولود بالخطية. إلى أن نصل إلى فاتحة العهد الجديد فنقرأ عن كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح؛ إنها المرة الرابعة عشر: أي 7×2 كمال الإنسان الثاني؛ الذي هو الله وإنسان في آن معا!

والعجيب أن أسماء الشيطان في اللغة اليونانية قيمتها العددية هي دائماً مضاعف الرقم 13. فعلى سبيل المثال « إبليس والشيطان » (رؤ9:12) القيمة العددية لحروفه =2197=13×13×13!

جمال تراكيب الكتاب

ثم دعنا نلقي نظرة على إعجاز الكتاب المقدس في رقميات تراكيبه. فالعهد القديم عـدد أسفاره 36 أي 3×12. وعلى ضوء ما ذكرناه آنفاً من معان للأرقام نفهم أن هذا الرقم يعنى الله فى حكومته على الأرض. وهذا بالفعل هو الطابع الإجمـالي لكل العهد القديم. أو قد نعتبره 6×6 أي أن كل العهد القديم أثبت أن الإنسان (الذي رقمه 6) شرير (وهو رقم 6). فشر الإنسان في انتظار خلاص الله، وهو ما أظهرته حكومة الله على الأرض.

أما أسفار العهد الجديد فعددها 27 أي 3×3×3، أي الله في كمال الإعلان؛ فإن ما يميز العهد الجديد هو « وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى؛ الله ظهر في الجسد » (1تي3: 16). هذا هو بالفعل الطابع العام للعهد الجديد.

ومجموع أسفار الكتاب المقدس هو 63 أو 7×3×3 كمال الإعلان الإلهي!

إعجاز من الأسفار الشعرية: نأخذ أيضاً عينة واحدة من المزامير التسعة الأبجـدية، وليكن مزمور 119، هذا المزمور مركّب من22 فقرة أبجدية، كل فقـرة منها مكونة من ثمانية أعداد، يبتدئ كل منها بالحرف الذى يخص فقرته. إذاً فالرقم 8 - الذى يحدثنا عن « الجديد » - يفرض نفسه على المزمور كله. وهذا منـاسب لأن موضوع هذا المزمور هو حالة الشعب في التجديد (مت19: 28) أي الملك الألفي. فعندما يقطع الرب مع شعبه الأرضي عهداً جديداً فإن الأبجدية كلها (أي كل كلامهم) سيتفق وكلمة الله، التي هي موضوع هذا المزمور العجيب، ويكـاد لا تخلو كل آيات المزمور من الإشارة إليها، لأن الله إذ ذاك سيجعل شريعته فى داخلهم ويكتبها على قلوبهم (أر33:31).

ومثال آخر من سفر المراثي، حيث أصحاحات 1،2،4،5 مكونة من 22 آية على عدد الأبجدية العبرية، وكل آ ية من آيات الأصحاحات 1،2،4 تبدأ حسب الحرف المقابل لها بالترتيب. أما الأصحاح الثالث فيتكون من 66 آية بحيث أن الحرف مكـرر 3 مرات متتالية. فأصحاح ثالث وأبجدية مكررة 3مرات، والجميل أن موضوع الأصحاح هو بالفعل القيامة!

إعجاز من الأسفار النبوية: في مطلع نبوة يوئيل تَرِد نبوة عجيبة، حتى أن الرب دعا شعبه جميعاً ليسمعوها وليخبروا بها أبناءهم حتى الجيل الرابع، وهذه النبوة هي « فضلة القمص أكلها الزحاف، وفضلة الزحاف أكلها الغوغاء، وفضلة الغوغاء أكلها الطيار » 

وقد يبدو للمتأمل السطحي أن الرب يحذر من ضربات الجراد الرهيبة، وكما نعلم فإن ضربة الجراد من أشد الضربات فتكاً، إذ أنها تترك الشعب في حالة رهيبة من الجوع.

لكن بالإضافة إلى هذا المعنى الظاهري، هناك معنى آخر أعمق، ونستدل عليه عندما نعرف أسماء أطوار الجراد المذكورة سابقاً في اللغة العبرية، ومعاني تلك الأسماء، وقيمتها العددية بأن نستعيض عن حروف تلك الكلمات بقيمتها العددية (انظر الفصل السابق) فنحصل على ما يلي:

القمص (وبالعبري جزم) ج ز م؛ والكلمة العبرية تعني يقطع أو يفترس، قيمتها العددية 3 + 7 + 40 = 50

والزحاف (وبالعبري أربة) أ ر ب هـ؛ تعني يكثر أو يزيد، قيمتها العددية 1 + 200 + 2 + 5 = 208

والغوغاء (وبالعبري يلق) ى ل ق؛ بمعنى يلعق أو يلحس، قيمتها العددية 10 + 30 + 100 = 140

والطيار (وبالعبري حسيل) ح س ى ل؛ بمعنى مدمر، قيمتها العددية 8 + 60 + 10 + 30 = 108

لاحظ أنها أطوار أربعة، وأن قيمتها العددية هي على التوالي 50، 208، 140، 108

والآن أيـة رسالة عجيبة متضمنة في هذه القيم العددية لجيش الجراد في أطواره الأربعة المتعاقبة؟ إن هذه الأطوار تمثل لنا إمبراطوريات الأمم الأربع التي تعاقبت السيادة علي الشعب وهي: الكلدانيين والفرس واليونان، والرومان، والقيمة العددية لتلك الأسماء بالعبري تمثل تماماً سني الاستعباد لتلك الإمبراطوريات!

فمن خراب هيكل سليمان على يد الكلدانيين سنة 588ق.م.، حتى سقوط بابل سنة 538 ق.م. = 50 سنة - هذه هي ضربة القمص المفترس.

ومن خراب بابل سنة 538 ق. م.. حتى هزيمة الفرس على يد اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. = 208 سنة - هذه هي ضربة الزحاف، الكثير.

ومن انتصار اليونان سنة 330 ق. م. حتى هزيمة أنتيوخس أبيفانس بواسطة الرومان سنة 190 ق.م.=140 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الغوغاء الذي يمسح الأرض.

وأخيراً من مُلك هيرودس الكبير عام 38 ق. م. حتى خراب أورشليم والهيكل على يد تيطس الروماني سنة 70 م = 108 سنة. هذه هي ضربة الطيار المدمر المتلف!


ملحوظه :


تم عمل هذا البحث و تجميعه بواسطه Messias 
تم الأستعانه ببعض الفقرات فى البحث بموقع بيت الله


----------



## صوت الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

*موضوع أكثر من رائع عزيزي Messias
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## فادية (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

موضع  رائع  عزيزي 
تسلم  ايدك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*يثبت*​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا Messias


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

موضوع حقيقى رائع  رائع جدا جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مدحت المصرى (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

موضوع أكثر من رائع عزيزي سهام 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك


----------



## maiada (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

روعه اخي
مرسي كتير
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

موضوع أكثر من رائع وتجميعه جامده جدا وبحث شامل
الحقيقه أول مره أقراه
ربنا يبارك حياتك:sami73:


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يوليو 2008)

رنا يباركك ع الموضوع القيم فعلا 


مهم الشخص يعرف ويطلع ع تفاصيل مخفية في الكتاب المقدس

لنعظم اسم الرب في كل حين​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سـباعيات ســــهام كلمتــك*

موضوع راائع جداااا يا Messias


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Messias (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على ردودكم المشجعه و ربنا يباركم
و شكرا على تثبيت الموضوع لكى يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## amad_almalk (5 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الرائع الرب يبركك​


----------



## ق عادل (12 فبراير 2009)

موضوع الارقام موضوع جميل لكن اخى هل هذا مجهودك ام منقول من اخر وشكرا


----------



## نفرتيتي (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوعك جميل اوي وجديد
ميرسي لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ava bishoy son (5 مارس 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز*​


----------

